# small breed puppy "revisited"



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

We have a 2.5 year old Brussels Griffon and today we brought home a new pup to add to our family, this time a cross between a Boston and a Brussels, 10 weeks old
the pup is currently eating diamond small breed puppy or some stuff like that, we want to transition him on to better food.

I can't remember what our Brussels did best on but I know we tried a bunch of foods like wellness small breed puppy, fromms gold puppy, orijen puppy etc.... he now eats Acana products, we rotate between pacifica and the beef one etc..

Our new pup is only 10 weeks old and needs something smaller, what would you guys suggest for kibble?


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Congratulations!!

Fromm 4star has very small kibbles and is all life stages. That's the only one I have fed with tiny kibble size.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

My mom's shih tzu did really well on the Nutro Ultra Small breed Puppy when she was younger. She absolutely loved it too.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

Thanks, we went with Fromm's puppy gold because the store recommended it, the small kibble size, their reputation, integrity and customer service. I hope he likes it. I emailed them a few years ago and they wrote me back right away and said they recommended puppy gold over their all life stages for real young pups unless there was a particular reason like allergies etc...


----------



## keylohsierra (Jul 10, 2014)

Our jackapoo did well on Solid Gold Bits with buffalo almost 6 years ago as a pup. He is the only small breed I have ever had. I bet your little guy is really cute!


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

I have been reading about Farmina sm/med pup kibble, I might just have to order some, sounds great


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

If you're feeding your Brussels Acana, I myself would try the puppy on it as well, mostly for convenience  Acana is ALS and is a great food. My dog had extremely soft stool on Fromm, but I still like the brand, just not for me. Hope the Fromm works out! Keep us posted.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

Hmm, now I want to try the Farmina, do you guys think I should get the grain free small/med pup kibble 
or the ac low grain pup kibble?

I can return the fromms puppy gold or donate it at the door of the pet store, or wait till it gone, but my little pup might take a while to go through 5 pounds.

I wouldn't mind switching my Brussels Griffon over too, I think Acana is a great company, but my dog has never been excited about eating it. Honestly he only truly seems excited about eating other dogs kibble instead of his own, lol, my mother in law's lab gets brother's complete and my dog steals her food when we visit. 

But I have a lot of Acana here, we were on pacifica, but after seeing him go nuts for the Brother's complete we bought a bag of the Beef acana one to see if he preferred that, he seems indifferent.
I don't think he has any allergies or intolerance.

Maybe I'm completely wrong but I think a puppy kibble is better than a ALS kibble for really young pups, like till 6 months age, is that right?


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I have the same experience with Fromm causing chronic soft stool (which then makes the anal glands fill, bleh). Acana made my dogs itch like made after they changed the first formulation (wish they had left it alone, they did the best ever on that original fish/potato one). 

Seems like everyone of my dogs do best on something different, so I have a thousand (ok 3) bags of dog food in the pantry LOL

Oh, ALS kibble IS puppy kibble. It has to be able to support all life stages, so it MUST be formulated to meet puppy requirements. So ALS dog foods ARE puppy formulas.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Oh, ALS kibble IS puppy kibble. It has to be able to support all life stages, so it MUST be formulated to meet puppy requirements. So ALS dog foods ARE puppy formulas.


Thank you! I thought it was something along those lines but wasn't 100%.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

And to be honest, if/when I get another puppy, I'm not sure which brand dry food I'd feed. Currently I love Precise and Ideal Balance (after trying so many other holistic and $$ foods, they do the same, and in some cases, better!) so I'm not really sure what to recommend 

Enjoy that new baby and hey, pictures are nice


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

Here's a pic of my boys


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Kyoot!! I love their faces


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

My rescue toy poodle likes Now Grain Free Small Breed - very tiny kibble. He also adores Zignature Grain Free Turkey, but it's not so small. He doesn't have any trouble eating it.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

dredges said:


> Here's a pic of my boys
> View attachment 11113


What an adorable pup! So cute!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Cutie pies!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

They really are. I want a puppy! Haha.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

GeorgiaPeach, how is Sunny doing lately?


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

Update: pup is 16 weeks now and about to get final puppy series 4 dap shot.

We went through the 5 pounds of fromms puppy and now both dogs are eating whats left of my older guys acana ranchlands.

My older dog doesnt seem to want to eat unless we add a touch of canned topper,

So I'm again considering switching both over to farmina no grain, The 2 that come on small size that are in stock are the chicken and the boar. But the 42% protein kind of worries me. I had no luck with orijen in the past being too rich for my older dog. Not sure what to do


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Shamrockmommy said:


> GeorgiaPeach, how is Sunny doing lately?


Sunny's doing fine, thanks for asking! He's eating well (still loves Now Grain Free Small Breed kibble). He'll always have trust issues, b/c 7 years of abuse/neglect is hard to overcome, but we're hoping that with medication and time, he'll eventually come around. He loves my husband (he's the good guy who doesn't give medicine, doesn't groom him - lol!), so at least he's bonding some with him. He tolerates me, and is getting better at not running away. Only time will help this little guy.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

dredges said:


> Update: pup is 16 weeks now and about to get final puppy series 4 dap shot.
> 
> We went through the 5 pounds of fromms puppy and now both dogs are eating whats left of my older guys acana ranchlands.
> 
> ...


Oh wow. 42% is probably the highest I've seen anywhere. That is pretty high. I hope that whatever you do choose works well for your pups!


----------

